# wie komme ich langsamer die Abfahrt runter ?



## raha (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo!

Ich komme gerade vom Biken zurück und habe wieder eines meinen alten Probleme entdeckt.

Folgende Situation: Ich will in einem alten Steinbruch eine Abfahrt runter. Die Kanten sind zwischen 8-12m hoch, die Abfahrten je nach Winkel 12-25 m lang. Zwischdrin immer Drops aus Felsen oder Wurzeln. Untergrund besteht aus rutschigen Kalksandstein, Wurzeln und Sand, heute auch nasses Laub. Also Anfahrt oben auf dem Plateau, sehe meine Linie, O.K., denke :"Schei$$e, das geht bestimmt schief", aber trotzdem runter. Anfangs schön langsam, dann die ersten Steinstufen, also Bremse auf, weil ich denke, ich rutsche sonst weg. Jetzt ein kleiner Drop, also Bremse weiter auf... Ihr könnt Euch denken, wie es weiter geht. Ich weiß nicht, wie oder wann ich mal Bremsen könnte . Auch wäre es nicht schlecht, mal den Kurs zu korrigieren ...
Sicherlich komme ich heil runter (obwohl es mich heute schon unten einmal abgeworfen hat), aber es geht nur mit Auslauf unten oder entsprechend kurzen Abfahrten.
Ich kriege feuchte Augen, wenn ich Eure Bilder an super steilen steinigen Abfahrten sehe, das will ich auch lernen .

Wie meistert Ihr solche Passagen, wie geht ihr das (vom Kopf her) an?

Hier ein Foto einer meiner Abfahrten, sieht leider durch das Teleobjektiv flacher aus, als es ist.





Danke für Eure Tipps


----------



## quantoxx1040 (24. Februar 2009)

Trail und Trial?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Street-Rider (24. Februar 2009)

Ich denke auch das er hier falsch aufgehoben ist.


----------



## raha (24. Februar 2009)

und wo wäre es besser ?


----------



## Street-Rider (24. Februar 2009)

Der Unterschied zwischen Trial und Trail ist dir aber geläufig, oder?


----------



## raha (24. Februar 2009)

Ja, jetzt schon  'tschuldigung

Aber wo poste ich den besser hin? Downhill ist es ja auch nicht wirklich ...


----------



## ChrisKing (24. Februar 2009)

ihr flitzpiepen, mit registrierungsdatum 2008 (street-rider und guantoxx), haltet euch da am besten mal raus, weil ihr selbst vom trialsport anscheinend kaum ne ahnung habt, sonst könntet ihr die gestellte frage ja beantworten!

sprich: die frage passt hier durchaus rein, da es nich nur beim trialsport, sondern beim biken allg. um fahrtechnik geht. und die grobmotorikerfraktion (dh, dirt usw) hat in sachen fahrttechnik eh kaum ne ahnung, von daher wär dort die frage erst recht deplatziert..

schau dir am besten mal das monkey see monkey do video vom hans rey an. da lernst du alle möglichen techniken, mit denen du abfahrten meisterst - nich nur beim trial. oder mach ein fahrtechnik seminar. tipps ausm internet bringen kaum was. du musst die bewegungen "verinnerlichen" und das geht am besten, wenn du sie siehst oder gezeigt bekommst...

(trotz allem: arsch hinter den sattel, fahr so langsam wie möglich (das kannst du trainiern, stichwort gleichgewicht), hinterrad blockiern und mit der vorderen dosieren. bei kanten bremsen auf und lenker anziehen oder einfach die kante runterfahren (das is oft leichter, als zu droppen), sofern das dein tretlager/kettenblatt zulässt, achte auf dein vorderrad, nicht einlenken, wenn du schiss hast, lass es so gut es geht laufen! dein hr findet die spur automatisch. wenn du oben am plateau stehst, such dir ne linie, damit du weißt wo du fahren musst! also nich einfach runterfahren, sondern mach dir quasi nen plan, wie du die abfahrt machen wirst.. teil sie ggf. in kleine abschnitte, so dass du bei jedem teilstück weißt, worauf es ankommt und wie du fahren musst. grad im winter, wenn schnee liegt, macht es durchaus sinn ne schwierige passage mal zu fuß abzugehen, weil man ja nie weiß, was unter der schneedecke is..)


----------



## quantoxx1040 (24. Februar 2009)

********, mein Acc ist von 2008 und NUR in diesem Forum gibts was zu dem Thema. Oder was willst mir damit sagen?


----------



## DerandereJan (24. Februar 2009)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> ihr flitzpiepen




....... gut gebrüllt Löwe!! 

Unterschreib ich......... obwohl ich da auch 2008 stehen hab........


Grüße Jan


----------



## raha (24. Februar 2009)

@ ChrisKing: Danke für Deine konstruktiven Gedanken, ich werde mich mal bei Hans anmelden 

Habe meinen Beitrag trotzdem mal hier eingestellt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=383478


----------



## raha (24. Februar 2009)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> (trotz allem: arsch hinter den sattel, fahr so langsam wie möglich (das kannst du trainiern, stichwort gleichgewicht), hinterrad blockiern und mit der vorderen dosieren. bei kanten bremsen auf und lenker anziehen oder einfach die kante runterfahren (das is oft leichter, als zu droppen), sofern das dein tretlager/kettenblatt zulässt, achte auf dein vorderrad, nicht einlenken, wenn du schiss hast, lass es so gut es geht laufen! dein hr findet die spur automatisch. wenn du oben am plateau stehst, such dir ne linie, damit du weißt wo du fahren musst! also nich einfach runterfahren, sondern mach dir quasi nen plan, wie du die abfahrt machen wirst.. teil sie ggf. in kleine abschnitte, so dass du bei jedem teilstück weißt, worauf es ankommt und wie du fahren musst)



Aber ein dauernd blockierendes HR hat doch überhaupt keine Seitenführung, und die Bremswirkung ist doch geringer als drehend, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (24. Februar 2009)

Aber mit einem blockierenden Hinterrad, hast du schonmal eine Sache weniger, an die du denken musst. Und vorallem bei solch schwierigen Passagen, geht einem soviel durch den Kopf.


----------



## ChrisKing (24. Februar 2009)

@ raha
hab meinen beitrag oben etwas erweitert

@guantoxx
mich nervts einfach, dass es immer wieder "neulinge" gibt, die meinen hier mehr oder weniger mitreden zu müssen, obwohl sie vermutlich null ahnung haben... erst neulich hat son kaschperl mit registrierungsdatum dez 2008, der noch nich mal weiß wie man ne kette vernietet bzw. es mit hammer und meißel versucht, sich ziemlich weit ausm fenster gelehnt und von "troll" geredet.. "glashaus + steine werfen" sag ich da nur...

@blockiertes HR

kommt natürlich immer drauf an, wie steil es is und welcher untergrund.. das war jetz kein allg. gültiger tipp mit dem HR blockieren. hab nur eben ein trial video gesehen, wo eine steile abfahrt war und die meisten mit viel zu viel schwung runter sind und am ende im wasser lagen.. und das lag einfach daran, dass sie falsch gebremst haben bzw. nich genügend. aber grundregel: wenn blockieren bei ner abfahrt, dann nur mit dem HR! vr brauchst du immer zum dosieren und richtung geben. HR folgt wie gesagt automatisch und findet seine spur...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Februar 2009)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> ihr flitzpiepen, mit registrierungsdatum 2008 (street-rider und guantoxx), haltet euch da am besten mal raus, weil ihr selbst vom trialsport anscheinend kaum ne ahnung habt, sonst könntet ihr die gestellte frage ja beantworten!
> 
> sprich: die frage passt hier durchaus rein, da es nich nur beim trialsport, sondern beim biken allg. um fahrtechnik geht. und die grobmotorikerfraktion (dh, dirt usw) hat in sachen fahrttechnik eh kaum ne ahnung, von daher wär dort die frage erst recht deplatziert..
> 
> ...


    Also im Grunde ist es Freeriden, ride free, suche und finde den Weg.


----------



## misanthropia (24. Februar 2009)

Ich fahre auch Downhill und würde von mir jetzt nicht behaupten keine Fahrtechnik zu haben. Die zwei Disziplinen miteinader zu vergleichen ist totaler Humbug und  dementsprechend solche Aussagen eher fehl am Platz. Beim Downhill brauchst du halt keine bunny Hops von 1m machen können und genausowenig musst du beim trial eine gute Kurventechnik haben. 
Zu der Abfahrt: Bei Steilabfahrt gilt generell: Intervallbremsen. Gerade bei feuchtem Laub. Sobald die Räder blockieren Bremse leicht öffnen. Wenn du sagst, dass die Abfahrt 25m lang ist dann haben Dauerbremsungen aber auch keinen nachteil. Die Räder blockieren halt nicht und du kannst permanent geradeaus fahren. Je gerader du das Bike bei der Abfahrt hälst, desto länger kann das Vorderrad auch blockieren sprich du hast einen kleinen Sicherheitsabstand bis du seitlich wegrutscht. 
Allgemein soll dein Körperschwerpunkt weit hinten sein. Als Faustregel sollten die Fußsohlen immer horizontal sein. ABER: 80% Bremskraft vorne, daher solltest du das Vorderrad auch wiederum nicht zu stark entlasten. Soviel zur geradeausfahrt
Wenn du schräg zum Hang fährst, darfst du auf keinen Fall die Räder blockieren lassen. Die Geschwindigkeit kannst du regulieren (wenn der Weg es zulässt) indem du ein Stück aufwärts und dann wieder abwärts längs zum Hang fährst.
Drops/ Stufen: Hier muss man leider sagen: Geschwindigkeit bringt Stabilität. Generell ist es ratsam, dass du die Stufen überfährst oder eben dran vorbei. Wenn es zu steil ist zum Umfahren, dann musst du leider kurz die Bremsen öffnen und am besten den Lenker kurz anreißen um mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig zu landen.
naja, viel sieht man auf dem Bild auch nicht. Nasse Wurzeln und Steine sind einfach kacke, da hilft nur gerade drüberrollen und manchmal lieber schneller als zu langsam. Bremsen kann man meist später immernoch  Das ist wirklich mehr eine Übungs und Kopfsache.


----------



## quantoxx1040 (24. Februar 2009)

@ Chris King - ich habe auch nicht gesagt, dass ich der totale Bikeprofi bin. Ich war jedenfalls der Meinung, dass es hier ned ganz reinpasst. Wegen dem Erstelldatum kann ich nur sagen - man kann sich auch ohne Internet mit dem Thema befassen 

Ich will keinen Streit  Lieber mal was übers Thema etc. was austauschen & bla..


----------



## ChrisKing (24. Februar 2009)

der vergleich mit downhill is insofern kein humbug, da die basis jeglicher fahrtechnik, egal in welcher bike disziplin, das "eins sein" mit dem bike is sowie koordination, gleichgewicht, körperspannung usw. und all das haben trialer nun mal en mass - zumindest wenn man gut dabei is..  sprich ich als trialer mach dir eher/schneller n backflip oder ne schnelle kurve im bikepark als ein downhiller n sidehop vom hr aus von nem schmalen holzbalken auf ne 1m stufe oder so.. da gehts einfach um die komplexität der bewegung...
ich stützt meine aussage einfach auf die tatsache, dass viele biker mit morz federgabel bike kaum was drauf haben und das bike machen lassen.. was an sich nich schlimm is.. aber mit ner portion fahrtechnik kann man so viel mehr spaß haben beim biken..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spanishgapper (25. Februar 2009)

Eigentlich sollte ich mich hier jetzt nicht einmischen, weil's schon lächerlich genug ist...ich kann's aber trotzdem nicht sein lassen (sorry schonmal dafür)

@ChrisKing: Was bist du eigentlich für ein König? Ich weiß ja nicht wer du bist, aber ich vermute mal, du bist auch nicht unter den Top Ten der deutschen Trialer...auch wenn du seit 2001 registriert bist. Ich wette, hier sind Leute, die seit 2008 registriert sind und besser fahren als du, also sei bitte nicht so Vorurteilunfrei.

Dass ein Trialer wesentlich schneller Dirten/Downhillen lernt, mag EVENTUELL wahr sein, aber dein Vergleich ist stumpf aus der Luft gegriffen. Ich kenne einen Dirter, der springt 1,15 mit seinem DIRTBIKE, der schafft garantiert locker 1,20-1,25 mit einem Trialbike mehr oder weniger auf Anhieb... während ich als Trialer bestimmt ganz schön lange brauche, bis ich einen Backflip kann....

Aber das gehört hier auch nicht zum Thema, ich möchte bloß mal ChrisKing dazu auffordern, auch ein bisschen mehr nachzudenken, bei dem was er schreibt und nicht nur andere dazu aufzufordern.


----------



## ChrisKing (25. Februar 2009)

richtig, ich bin nich unter den top 10, aber immerhin war ich es vor einigen jahren mal - soviel dazu. abgesehen davon hab ich nicht von fahrerischem können geredet, sondern von kompetenz! das is ein kleiner aber feiner unterschied.
mein vergleich is bestimmt nich aus der luft gegriffen - warum, dass hab ich schon begründet. und dein argument mit dem bunnyhop zieht nich, weil das für einen bmxer kein schwieriger move ist, denn der gehört nunmal zu seinem repertoir... von daher is es keine kunst, wenn er auf nem trialrad womöglich nen noch höheren bunnyhop zieht. abgesehen davon macht/kann ein bmxer keinen bunnyhop mit wenig anlauf auf holprigem untergrund und landet an nem ganz bestimmten punkt auf dem hinterrad...

und wer sich bissl im bmx bereich auskennt, der weiß, dass ein backflip zwar super spektakulär aussieht, aber nicht wirklich schwer is..


----------



## Levty (25. Februar 2009)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> ich stützt meine aussage einfach auf die tatsache, dass viele biker mit morz federgabel bike kaum was drauf haben und das bike machen lassen.. was an sich nich schlimm is.. aber mit ner portion fahrtechnik kann man so viel mehr spaß haben beim biken..


Yeah!
Ich glaub, dass du dir auf dein "Oct 2001" bisschen viel einbildest. Bzw. könntest du deine veralteten Ansichten mal evtl. überdenken. Nichts für Ungut.


----------



## ChrisKing (25. Februar 2009)

ich bild mir gar nix drauf ein... da ich seit 1997 oder so im trialsport aktiv bin, kann ich glaub ich von mir behaupten "etwas" ahnung von der ganzen sache zu haben.. und is ja nich so, dass ich hier was behaupte, ohne es begründen zu können... 
und veraltet sind meine ansichten sicher nich.. man sieht draußen wirklich genug biker, die nur am posen sind mit ihren "eisdielen bikes".. geld ausgeben is nunmal leichter als fahrrad fahren zu lernen.. is doch so...


----------



## ecols (25. Februar 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> steile abfahrten waren irgendwann auch mal trial bevor sich der sport so krass spezialisiert hat:




Ich finde es gut wenn Fahrer anderer Disziplinen sich an die Trialfraktion wenden wenn sie glauben ihnen könnte geholfen werden. Wenn man nicht über den Tellerrand blickt wird man schnell zum Freak..


----------



## LauraPalmer (25. Februar 2009)

Rainer, komm endlich mal wieder nach Graz!


----------



## misanthropia (25. Februar 2009)

Gehört zum Trial nicht auch ainfach nur das bloße fahren von A nach B ohne abzusteigen? Ist das nicht der Grundgedanke der dahinter steckt und die Palletten und sonstwas sind einfach nur die Spezialisierung bzw extreme Variante davon?
Ich bin mit dem 20" auch schon auf einer heimischen downhill Strecke gewesen. Das ist ein super Spur training, weil man dinge zu spüren bekommt die die Federung sonst wegschluckt.
Da find ich eher die Anfragen nach "Fahrat- Trixe"  oder "Stunts mit dem Farat mit Farid" fehl am Platz


----------



## Infernal (25. Februar 2009)

@chrisking:

lust auf ne runde dh fahren? dann sehen wir ja wie schnell dus lernst...

mfg alex


----------



## tha_joe (25. Februar 2009)

misanthropia schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem 20" auch schon auf einer heimischen downhill Strecke gewesen



Haha, und dabei den ganzen Bikepark aufschrecken, weil die hintere Felge quiekt wie ein Rudel Wildschweine auf der Flucht!

Interdisziplinäres Wissen schadet nie, und ob ich jetzt mit eine, Trialbike oder Trailbike oder DH Bike irgendwo runterfahre oder droppe, ist eigentlich egal. Also legen jetzt hier alle mal die Ohren an und halten den Ball flach würde ich sagen, und geben lieber sinnvolle Tipps.

Er hat ja vor allem gefragt, wie wir im Kopf sowas angehen. CK hat ja schon schön gesagt, er soll sich auf die geplante Linie konezntrieren, und diese Linie dann umsetzen.

Ich könnte noch ergänzen, versuche nicht dich auf den möglichen Sturz zu konzentrieren, sondern versuch es locker und mit Freuden anzugehen! Du willst da runter, und du willst da fahren und nicht fallen!

Ich hab beim Gleitschirmfliegen wesentlich mehr Erfahrung als auf dem Bike. Dort gibt es häufig Fehlstarts, wenn die Leute eigentlich gar nicht fliegen wollen. Dann werden die Bewegungen so gehemmt und kantig, dass ein flüssiger Bewegungsablauf gar nicht mehr möglich ist. Ich denk dass sich das hier auch übertragen lassen könnte. 
In Gedanken locker bleiben, nicht versteifen. Und natürlich einfach 20mal hintereinander runterfahren das Ding! ;-)


----------



## agrohardtail (25. Februar 2009)

@ chris king
fahrtechnisch grobmotorisch????? nur weil du auf nen kasten springen kannst bist du kein fahrtechnik gott. wie schnell biste denn aufm trail du haufen?
willst hier einen erzäöhlen und hast dabei garkein plan. dhler und fahrtechnisch grobmotorisch ich check garnicht wie du auf so einen scheiß kommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo667 (25. Februar 2009)

> @ chris king
> fahrtechnisch grobmotorisch????? nur weil du auf nen kasten springen kannst bist du kein fahrtechnik gott. wie schnell biste denn aufm trail du haufen?
> willst hier einen erzäöhlen und hast dabei garkein plan. dhler und fahrtechnisch grobmotorisch ich check garnicht wie du auf so einen scheiß kommst.





> @chrisking:
> 
> lust auf ne runde dh fahren? dann sehen wir ja wie schnell dus lernst...
> 
> mfg alex



Ich finde ihr solltet mal die Beiträge von ChrisKing richtig lesen...


----------



## tha_joe (25. Februar 2009)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> @ chris king
> fahrtechnisch grobmotorisch????? nur weil du auf nen kasten springen kannst bist du kein fahrtechnik gott. wie schnell biste denn aufm trail du haufen?
> willst hier einen erzäöhlen und hast dabei garkein plan. dhler und fahrtechnisch grobmotorisch ich check garnicht wie du auf so einen scheiß kommst.



 Ohje...


----------



## speedy_j (25. Februar 2009)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> dhler und fahrtechnisch grobmotorisch ich check garnicht wie du auf so einen scheiß kommst.



bei min. 50% check ich das schon.


----------



## 525Rainer (25. Februar 2009)

raha schrieb:


> Ich kriege feuchte Augen, wenn ich Eure Bilder an super steilen steinigen Abfahrten sehe, das will ich auch lernen .
> 
> Wie meistert Ihr solche Passagen, wie geht ihr das (vom Kopf her) an?



das mit den fotos funktioniert so: ansetzten und runter. wenns schief geht nach hinten absteigen und hoffen das beide füsse noch auf den pedalen sind und der blick nicht ängstlich auf dem foto wirkt. schau lieber videos.


----------



## quantoxx1040 (25. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube CK meint, dass ein DHler mehr oder weniger einfach runterprättert oder? Ob es stimmt ist dahingestellt.. finde ich zumindest nicht


----------



## hooliemoolie (25. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Yeah!
> Ich glaub, dass du dir auf dein "Oct 2001" bisschen viel einbildest. Bzw. könntest du deine veralteten Ansichten mal evtl. überdenken. Nichts für Ungut.




genau ..nichts für ungut aber ....


mein Tip is Blockier das hinterad und die Vorderbremse gleichzeitig ..
vorne mit gefühl und hinten auch ..aber nicht blockieren ..
ich finds besser wenn beide bremsen.. 
 so kann ich das bike bei engen kurven oder bäumen bresser 
rumbewegen ...
und ich habe nich so en riesen berg dreck bzw waldboden am hintrad 
..is ja so das sich da durch das blockieren was sammelt..


----------



## Lanoss (25. Februar 2009)

mein Tip is Blockier das hinterad und die Vorderbremse gleichzeitig ..
 ..aber nicht blockieren ..



????


----------



## hooliemoolie (25. Februar 2009)

hehe..geheim sprache ...
joar mein das es halt nicht stoppt.


----------



## agrohardtail (25. Februar 2009)

quantoxx1040 schrieb:


> Ich glaube CK meint, dass ein DHler mehr oder weniger einfach runterprättert oder? Ob es stimmt ist dahingestellt.. finde ich zumindest nicht



ist ´ja auch nicht so und das ist es was mich aufregt er meint soviel ahnung vom radsport zu haben, aber er weiß garnicht wieviel training bei uns dahintersteckt. vllt würde man auf den ersten blick garnicht meinen das wir mit training schneller sind aufm dh aber wenn die uhr ins spiel kommt merkt auch er das wir auch fahrtechnich keine hinterweltler sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faceplant (9. März 2009)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> ihr flitzpiepen, mit registrierungsdatum 2008 (street-rider und guantoxx), haltet euch da am besten mal raus, weil ihr selbst vom trialsport anscheinend kaum ne ahnung habt, sonst könntet ihr die gestellte frage ja beantworten!
> 
> sprich: die frage passt hier durchaus rein, da es nich nur beim trialsport, sondern beim biken allg. um fahrtechnik geht. und die grobmotorikerfraktion (dh, dirt usw) hat in sachen fahrttechnik eh kaum ne ahnung, von daher wär dort die frage erst recht deplatziert..
> 
> ...




guter mann


----------

